# Western Wheel Works Crescent No 10



## dfrazell (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
I have a Western Wheel Works Crescent No 10 bike that I'd like to get some idea of age and what it's value might be.  I'm thinking 1896 or 1897?  Then I'm looking for the best way to find a buyer that is interested in vintage/antique bikes.

Features: metal wrapped wooden rims and wooden handle bars. Unfortunately the rear hub and front chain ring are not original to the period. The rear hub is a New Departure Model C (1928-1933), also the front chain ring was modified to accommodate a modern chain.  The crank arms and pedals look original based on other information I found online.

I have more pictures if anyone is interested.

Thanks - Dave


----------



## filmonger (Jan 4, 2013)

*Crescent badge*

There was a guy attempting to Flog a Crescent tandem with the same badge about a week ago - have a look at the treads. Might help with the date process.







dfrazell said:


> Hi,
> I have a Western Wheel Works Crescent No 10 bike that I'd like to get some idea of age and what it's value might be.  I'm thinking 1896 or 1897?  Then I'm looking for the best way to find a buyer that is interested in vintage/antique bikes.
> 
> Features: metal wrapped wooden rims and wooden handle bars. Unfortunately the rear hub and front chain ring are not original to the period. The rear hub is a New Departure Model C (1928-1933), also the front chain ring was modified to accommodate a modern chain.  The crank arms and pedals look original based on other information I found online.
> ...


----------



## dfrazell (Jan 4, 2013)

*Date Identification*

I did see that after I posted my request.  I also found an 1897 catalog on line that has the Crescent No 10.  In addition I found an 1896 and a 1898 catalog online that didn't seem to have the Crescent No.10 so I'm fairly confident that mine is from 1897.  Although I'm not sure that's definitive just because it wasn't in the catalog.

1896 catalog Link
1897 catalog Link
1898 catalog Link

Anyone have any idea on value?

Thanks! Dave


----------



## j morgan (Jan 9, 2013)

*Crescent bicycles*

Hi Dave,
You are right on the date. In '98 the frame was different, both downtubes  curved.  The earlier Crescents had a different headbadge, then they came out with the double Crescent, and then they lowered the headbadge on the head so the lantern brackets wouldn't clamp around it and destroy them. The green pinstriping is correct, I could see a little in one picture.  You are missing the rear Crescent axle holders that adjust the rear wheel.  
I have several Crescents. a '97 tall frame mens, a '98 Ladies and a '98 Crescent Racer that I finally got restored last year. Working  on a Ladies 1900 shaftdrive now.
Sometimes getting the crankarms off can be a bear, my racer's was really stuck and almost impossible to take off.  If you need help or have questions I will try to help.
James


----------



## okozzy (Jan 9, 2013)

*The evolution of the Crescents*

I could be wrong, but I think they numbered bikes as they went along, in other words, the No. 10 was only made in that one year, the no. 16 in that one year etc. For instance my no. 31, I believe it was only made in the year 1900 and my girls' 16, was only made in 1899. 




dfrazell said:


> I did see that after I posted my request.  I also found an 1897 catalog on line that has the Crescent No 10.  In addition I found an 1896 and a 1898 catalog online that didn't seem to have the Crescent No.10 so I'm fairly confident that mine is from 1897.  Although I'm not sure that's definitive just because it wasn't in the catalog.
> 
> 1896 catalog Link
> 1897 catalog Link
> ...


----------



## spoker (Jan 10, 2013)

*cresent*

i have a ladies number 9 cresent wood wheels dont know the year,its black with gold pinstripes


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Dave,
I'm happy to see that you found and referenced my 1897 Crescent catalog.
Chris


----------

